# Lamotrigine



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

I went to see a doctor I hadn?t seen for a while this last Monday, because my main doctor was on holiday. Any how I told him how useful clonazepam has been for me, and he could even see how it has deceased my brain fog because my cognitive functions have increased since last Nov. Any how? he?s concern that the dose of clonazepam is too high for me at the moment and wants me to go down to one pill at night (each pill is .5mg and I?m on .75mg at the moment) and come off them altogether when I?m ready. But this time come off them steadily over two months. Then he wants to me to try Lamotrigine (which I haven?t heard of) with an ssri (there?s a useful one to use although I forget)?

So any how? does any one know much about Lamotrigine *looks at Comfortably numb*? lol.

Cheers

Darren.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lamotrigine is a anti-convulsant that is basically totally unrelated to any other anti-convulsant on the market. It acts on the brain in similar ways as most other anti-convulsants do but it has rather unique actions as well. Paticularly with it's effects on the 5-ht3 receptor and the sigma receptor. But as far as i know it only has weak effects on those receptors and they probley don't play a big part in it's effects.

I happen to be on lamotrigine for bipolar disorder and im now taking 75mg's a day. It seems to be having a effect now because im not getting depressed nearly as much as i used to and the depression isint nearly as bad if it does hit. Lamotrigine also happens to be one of the 2 true mood stabilizers on the market the other one is lithium. The rest are just antimanic agents.

This drug has basically no side effect's for me at all but it can cause side effects in some people. Mainly drowsiness, insomnia in others, headaches, nausea and sometimes rashes. I think it might be giving me abit of insomnia but thats about it.

The downside to this medication is that it takes a very long time to get up to therapeutic levels because you have to slowly up the dose due to the possibilty of getting a nasty rash that can sometimes be fatal. It can cause stevens-johnson syndrome which is a awful rash that can be deadly if not treated. But the chances of actually getting a serious rash are pretty goddamn slim. 0.8% (0.8 people per one thousand) if you are not taking any other anti-convulsants and you are an adult. Clonazepam does not count as one of those anti-convulsants that can raise the rash risk either.

Lamotrigine seems to be more helpful in alot of people in treating dp/dr and brain fog then other typical anti-convulsants and it sometimes works for some people when nothing else does. So i would definitely give it a try if i where you. The chances of getting any bad side effects are pretty goddamn slim and worth the risk in my opinion.

I don't know why your doctor is so intent on getting you off the clonazepam if it works for you. I go by the saying if it aint broke don't fix it. You arent on a high dose by any means probley not even enough to get any withdrawals at all coming off the stuff. He's probley afraid youl become addicted to them but people rarely become psychologically addicted to benzos although you will become physically dependant on them if you take a high enough dose over a long period of time. But you have to taper off lamotrigine as well because just going off any anti-convulsant cold turkey can cause seizures in some people.

In any case give it a try it might very well help you alot. I don't know if it's having any effect on my dp/dr and brain fog as im basically cured of it thanks to clonazepam. Your doctor would really hate me because im on 6mg's of clonazepam a day lol.

Sorry about the godawful long post but im rather sleep deprived and abit high so i had a stream of consciousness thing going there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Holy shite, you?re the lord of information pal? lol.

Well I?m totally sold with this; I?m gonna come off my clonazepam (doctors order? *rolls eyes*) and give this a shot!

I was reading up about it on wiki and it does seem to treat quite a lot of metal problems... which is a bonus because it could treat something I may have yet be unaware I have it ect. I?ll be interested how the mood stabilizing part works for me? might be an idea to give these out to all the females out there *bites fist*..*runs*? lol.

No side effects? Sounds like a totally winner? to where I have nothing to lose? =).

Shite? it?s gonna take a while? And I was getting used to being some what recovered? I fooking hate brain fog now? guess I gotta have it for again for a while? =S.

Thanks for all the information mate =)

Top man.

Darren.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Just because i didnt get any side effects doesent mean that you won't. Everybody reacts differently to different drugs. A drug that works wonders for one person could be a poison for another person.

Ive found that one out myself the hard way.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

n.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> Just because i didnt get any side effects doesent mean that you won't. Everybody reacts differently to different drugs. A drug that works wonders for one person could be a poison for another person.
> 
> Ive found that one out myself the hard way.


SHHHHH!!!... Don't tell me stuff like this!... I'll be sound to it =P... lol.

Thanks for the heads up =).


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> comfortably numb said:
> 
> 
> > You arent on a high dose by any means probley not even enough to get any withdrawals at all coming off the stuff.
> ...


The same is for me... I was on .75mg but i've come down to the same as Tigersuit... and the other day... I had brain fog so bad! I still have it today... although I can handle it...

But then again... it could have been due to me waking up three times in the morning.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well ya some people are more sensitive to benzodiazepine withdrawal then others. Hell some people seem to be able to come off a high dose with no withdrawals at all while people like you guys who are on really low doses get withdrawals.

Still it's probley got alot to do with rebound anxiety. The laws of physics apply to drugs as well. You shouldnt feel any withdrawal until about 2 days after your last dose because thats how long the half life of clonazepam lasts. But you will most likely experience anxiety, dp/dr, brain fog and panic attacks if you already had them before because thats your original problem coming back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

It could be down to thousands of reasons... and believing it's due to the dose is one of the easest assumtpions to make.

(I can't be bothered with spell check..lol.).


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried Lamotrigine a number of years ago - alongside the Paroxetine I was on.

I didn't notice any effect. But I now wonder if I was tried on a high enough dosage; it can be taken up to 400mg and I think the max I was on was 200mg.

In the book "Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality: A Self-help Guide Using Cognitive Behavioral Techniques" the section on meds says that (the London research team?) have found that lamotrigine has a beneficial effect on about 50% of people with DP "but this figure rises to 70% when lamotrigine is combined with an antidepressant medication such as citalopram."


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been taking it for around a week now... i'm confused with it's effects because i'm slowly coming off Clonazpam as well. My doctor did some studying at his home and found some information about a UK base reseach team, so they might be the same or related to those you speak of. My doctor read through their research, and recommended I took this new med (he was a old doctor, the one who told me I could have DR/DP in the first place a year ago). I'll be picking up this information tomoz when I see my councellor, so if I can't find a link to the info, i'll scan the pages for you.

If I don't get enough positive effects from it... i'll ask about going on a SSRI.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the info he gave me:

http://www.iop.kcl.ac.uk/departments/?l ... ntext=main

It's easy to find if you google "Depersonalisation"

And also this:

http://apt.rcpsych.org/cgi/reprint/11/2/92.pdf

You need Adobe Reader for the second link.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

i took it

I was really spaced out at the time.

It made me feel a lil odd, i only took it for a week so it prob doesn't matter


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Correct me if i'm wrong, although with any med... you need time to over come the worse of the side effects? So if you had taken it for a longer period of time, the side effects would have been lowered, and the positive effects would have increase.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well with lamotrigine you might not get any side effect's at any dose so it's really hit or miss. Usually though people tolerate this med alot better then most other usual anti-convulsants. I found it to have alot less side effect's then gabapentin even. It sure as hell had alot less side effect's then carbamazepine or divalproex (just another valproate).

The big, rare and dangerous side effect you have to watch out for is the rash. If you get a rash because of lamotrigine you probley will be pulled off the med altogether even if it's just a benign rash. It's very rare to get the dangerous potentially lethal rash such as stevens-johnson syndrome. About 0.8 per 1000 in adult patients taking the drug as a monotherapy.

The other side effect's are drowsiness which will usually go away, insomnia which hasent gone away for me yet, and headaches which can either be just annoying or can be pretty much like a full blown migraine. Im not sure if the headache thing goes away or intensifies with dose or not. In any case ive never gotten it.

The main side effect of lamotrigine in my opinion is the godawful length of time it takes to get up to the therapeutic dose. Im finally up to 100mg's a day and i must say it's worked better for my bipolar then any drug ive been on before. I can notice a major difference for sure.

Also Darren your doctor should really keep you on the clonazepam until you get up to the right dose of lamotrigine. If it's working well for you there is no real reason to take you off it anyway. In any case it's going to take awile to get up to the right dose so why let the brain fog come back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

It would be a winner if I didn?t get any side effects, but I?m not holding my breath? all I know is that I have become a hell of a lot better while on Lamotrigine and Clonazpam together.

Yes you were the first to make me aware of this dangerous rash, which my doctor also made me aware about. It would gut me if I did get the rash because I?m doing so well on it. But I can accept that It?s better being only half cured rather then dead.

I?ve been having insomnia, stomach cramps and also a lack of appetite for savoury food, although I still look my sweet foods!... lol.

Yeah, I?ll be increasing it this Monday to 50mg?s, and then It will only take one month to get to 100mg?s (would you say that?s safe, or too soon?). Because increasing it slowly lowers the risk of the rash? which is fair enough in my eyes? I can wait =). It could help stabilize my mood as well? and I might even have Boarder line personality disorder and if I do? it could help that? (lol? )

I want to listen and respect his opinions on this because it?s the first time he?s taking me so seriously, although I?ll take you opinion in and ask him if I can slow the rate I decrease the Clonazepam and also ask if I can stay on it at a dose of .25mg?s. You do make an excellent point? if Lamotrigine isn?t able to control the brain fog and it returns, I?m straight back on Cloazepam because I can live with DR/DP? but I can?t handle life with Brain fog? it?s just too hard to handle life with.

Thank you very much for your time mate =)

Catch you later.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I doubt very much youl get the dreaded rash. You have about as much chance of getting hit by a bus on the way going to the store. You may get the rash that isint serious but that will also suck because youl more then likely be taken off it then. The deadly rash is usually characterized by blisters in the mouth that can get very painful but it's not always this way.

Your dose escalation seems right. It depends on the doctor how fast they want to up your dose but most of them do it real slow. It took me about a month and a half or so to get up to 100mg's but my shrink was being real careful. It was either this or lithium and i really didnt want to go through the trouble of getting all the blood tests on the start of lithium treatment.

You might not even have to go up to 100mg's a day if your seing improvents already then thats a good sign. I started seing improvments at 75mg's a day. I was no longer getting the deep depressions, the rapid mood swings, mixed states (uh horrible) and my hypomania was improving as well.

I don't see the sense in taking you off the clonazepam completly unless you where getting alot of side effect's from it. 0.25mg's of clonazepam is nothing at all really.

The only side effect ive gotten is that insomnia. It's normal insomnia too where you feel tired but can't sleep not the manic insomnia where you don't feel tired at all and don't want to sleep. Do you take the lamotrigine with food? That might help the stomach cramps abit. That might go away over time anyway or you could ask your doctor for something to help it if it get's bothersome.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I tried Lamictal (lamotrigine) and well it didn't cure my DP... and I think it made me have mood swings... I also remember being very tired when I was on it. I think I was on a pretty high dose... 200mgs or so...

It's weird cuz I think it's prescribed most of the time to help mood swings but with me I think it caused them. I probably wrote about its affects on me on this site but I don't feel like searching right now. But anyways... while it didn't cure my DP I think it may have helped cuz I seemed to be much more emotional and preoccupied with that much of the time.


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

I took lamictal, and it was working until I got the rash...that being said, the rash was pretty unharmful, but I had to be pulled from it anyway. My mother takes it and it's been a lifesaver for her


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been getting a lot of dry skin (most around my face), is this normal?

Thanks.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I've been getting a lot of dry skin (most around my face), is this normal?
> 
> Thanks.


It's not listed as a common side effect i don't think so id have to say no it's not normal.

You should see your doctor about this. If it's not a rash and if it doesn't itch don't panic but see your doctor ok. Better to be safe then sorry.

Im abit late here seing this but post a update none the less.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been itching from time to time, but no rash... i'll see how I go in the next two weeks. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren i wouldnt wait 2 weeks id go see a doctor pretty soon and get their opinion on it. Are you sure you don't have a rash? Also do you have any flu like symptoms at all such as fever? If you do that would be a get to the doctor now situation.

Do you have any diphenhydramine (benadryl) in your medicine cabinet? I have no idea what the brand name over in the UK is but id suggest taking some to help the itch. It will help even the worst of itches and stop a minor itch. You can buy it OTC on the shelves at any pharmacy and get the generic brand so you can save yourself some money.

If it gets worse or you show any signs of a rash go see a doctor ASAP. Even if you have to go to the ER. This is especially true if you come down with a rash. Don't freak out and have a panic attack or anything if this happens. It would take forever for this to kill you if you actually get the bad rash.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

ne.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> You're probably going to make him over analyze his symptoms and he's going pinpoint them all to himself, haha.
> 
> Go to a doctor, but don't worry about it. Should be fine.


 Ya your right when you have anxiety or worse OCD you can convince yourself you have anything.

So ya just go to a doctor about it. I would say it's harmless more then likely. Geting a rash this far into treatment is very uncommon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

You know, this might sound stupid? although I would have liked the rash to have happened, even though I would have had to come off the med? I would have liked to have a illness which other people could see and acknowledge? loneliness is a painful illness in it?s self? and I once again feel alone?

I was at my bother?s last week, and he told all of his mates that he believe I?ve been scamming my ?illness? so I wouldn?t have to work? how could any one think that my life is worth living; work is life?

I?m not one to freak out, I haven?t been anxious for a long time now, I?d be more likely to stare and analyse the rash, rather then seek help.

Thanks for your concern.

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Wise man say:



Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> You know, this might sound stupid? although I would have liked the rash to have happened, even though I would have had to come off the med


Yes is does sound stupid!

Receding hair line, clicking joints, dizziness and blisters? I?m relating them all to lamotrigine, because they all started within the 11 weeks I?ve been on this drug. I also have muscle weakness, although I?m unsure if that?s due to me not going to the gym.

I had three blisters on my left elbow when I saw the doctor, he said they were spots, which I disagreed with but I didn?t make him aware. I don?t rest my elbow any where, so they aren?t from friction burns. Any how I now have five blisters on my left elbow and one on my right. I also have a red mark underneath my penis which is ?great?. Permanent scaring can happen. I also have a sore throat and feel like I have a cold (I might have one because my mum has one, although I would have caught it off her too quickly). It?s just going tits up, I only hope I can reduce the med for all self effects to fade away so I can increase again. I?m going to phone NHS Direct now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

http://lolnazifacemelt.ytmnd.com

I?M MELTING! I?Mmmm MmmmmELLTTTINNNNGGGGG! LOL

Gawd? I miss the good old days of being anxious  heh.

http://hansoloindenial.ytmnd.com

Denial is fun! 



> The theory of denial was first researched seriously by Anna Freud. She classified denial as a mechanism of the *immature mind*.


So untrue!... lol.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren get a second opinion about those blisters and the sore throat and cold symptoms worry me to. It's unlikely you can get the dreaded rash this far in but it can happen.

If you show ANY signs of getting blisters in your throat or mouth go to the ER ASAP. Not the next day not the next hour right the fukk away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

I gave my parents a look at my elbows and then my dad showed me his... it's the same... *sign*... it's the deadly curse of old age =*(... lol. Although it could have been brough on quicky due to these meds. I'm using E45 cream on them to see how they go. Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

My penis is still ill... it needs kissing better


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I will ignore that last comment, and shouldn't have said I will ignore it.

I agree completely with comfortably numb. I am also on Lamotrigine.

My doctor read me the riot act before I went on it, and I went up VERY slowly as well.

*He said, "If you see something that is only a mosquito bite" go DIRECTLY TO THE ER, THEN. DO NOT WAIT. And page me AFTER. And even if it IS a mosquito bite, I'd rather you go to the ER five times than not."*

If you've had the symptoms this long, you'd be in serious trouble.

It's Steven-Johnson's syndrome and can be gotten with various medications. CNumb I forgot how to spell it.

GO TO THE ER NOW! I'd still go. The rash can kill you for the love of God.

*My sense is you couldn't have it though. It would have spread rapidly. I had an allergic rash to cytomel (a thyroid med -- an experiment w/a doctor) ... within about 12 hours of taking the stuff, I was a giant hive. It wasn't the same dangerous reaction. But I immediately stopped the drug and went to a dermatologist and it took a week to get better. I couldn't sleep for the itching, and I was literally looking like a lobster, every inch of my body.

I don't think you have it Darren. But you must be more careful!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

*Wikipedia is the easiest source. Don't everyone freak out. Most people DO NOT have a problem and it is easily treatable if you GET HELP THE MOMENT YOU SUSPECT IT WHICH WOULD BE A SKIN LESION OR RASH! Also, I have been told to always be vigilant, regardless of the fact that I've been on it for some time. Also get liver function tests. Note it in combo w/Klonpin helped me "be less afraid of the DP/DR" -- very subtle, can't explain it. And I tried about 4 anticonvulsants before that that did NOTHING. Sugar pills again. I rarely get side effects. I'm a weird person.* 8)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevens-Johnson_syndrome

*Stevens-Johnson syndrome (SJS) is a severe and life-threatening condition. It is thought to be a hypersensitivity complex affecting the skin and the mucous membranes.*
There is agreement in the medical literature that Stevens-Johnson syndrome can be considered a milder form of toxic epidermal necrolysis (TEN). However, there is debate whether it falls on a spectrum of disease that includes erythema multiforme;[1][2] many consider erythema multiforme (EM) to be unrelated to SJS and TEN.[3][4]
Some classify SJS as a severe expression of erythema multiforme, and it occasionally referred to as erythema multiforme major.[citation needed]

SJS can be caused by infections (usually following viral infections such as herpes simplex virus, influenza, mumps, cat-scratch fever, histoplasmosis, Epstein-Barr virus, or similar), *allergic reactions to drugs, (Dicloflex, fluconazole,[5] valdecoxib, penicillins, barbiturates, sulfas, phenytoin, lamotrigine, nevirapine, Ibuprofen, ethosuximide, carbamazepine)[6][7], malignancy (carcinomas and lymphomas), or idiopathic factors (up to 50% of the time).* SJS has also been consistently reported as an uncommon side effect of herbal supplements containing ginseng. SJS may also be caused by cocaine usage.[8] [Images"http://www.inbound.ch/anabel/home.htm"]

*Discontinue all medications, particularly those known to cause SJS reactions. Treatment is initially similar to that of patients with thermal burns, and continued care can only be supportive (e.g. IV fluids) and symptomatic (e.g. analgesic mouth rinse for mouth ulcer); there is no specific drug treatment (2002).*

Treatment with corticosteroids is controversial since it might aggravate the condition or increase risk of secondary infections. Other agents have been used, including cyclophosphamide and cyclosporine, but none have exhibited much therapeutic success. Intravenous immunoglobulin (IVIG) treatment has shown some promise in reducing the length of the reaction and improving symptoms.

Other common supportive measures include the use of topical pain anesthetics and antiseptics, maintaining a warm environment, and intravenous analgesics. An ophthalmologist should be consulted immediately, as *SJS frequently causes the formation of scar tissue inside the eyelids leading to corneal vascularization and impaired vision, as well as a host of other ocular problems. Also, an extensive physical therapy program ensues after the patient is discharged from the hospital*


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Dreamer* said:


> I will ignore that last comment, and shouldn't have said I will ignore it.
> 
> I agree completely with comfortably numb. I am also on Lamotrigine.
> 
> ...


*Strokes his penis better*? I?m worried about him .

Wow, your doc overreacts? lol. My doc is like; ?no the red marks which look like a rash on your elbows aren?t in fact rashes, so don?t even look there again, even if they become really sort and your skin peals away and you?re able to see your bone? lol.

Well my eyes where bloodshot last night, although they have calmed down, I think it?s due to staring at a comp screen for ages.

Go to the ER and wait years to be seen; only to find out it?s something stupid. So I rather be stupid now and not bother. I?ll see my doc on Monday. If you don?t hear from me? I?m dead and I?m gonna curse you all cos me?s mean .

Yeah I agree, I doubt my rashes are from an allergic reaction. I guess the rash under my willy could be due to fricion burns? I really need to use more Vaseline *Sigh*.

Thanks =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Darren said:


> Wow, your doc overreacts ....


Not really. Here in the US, doctors are sued at an alarming rate -- they have to carry large insurance policies. In this case I literally signed a paper that my doctor gave me this information to protect HIM. My doctor is a very well-known psychiatric diagnostician. I saw him at UCLA (10 years ago) where he saw a case of this, and never wanted to see it again. And it was not caused by Lamictal. It was caused by another drug. Forgot the name. He never forgot what he saw.

Gracias. Usted es agradable.
Es gracias comfortably numb.

SPOILER BELOW:
Sorry for this, I'm just a weird person. 8)

*THERE IS A SPOILER BELOW. DO NOT VIEW THIS IF YOU ARE AFRAID OF GRAPHIC MEDICAL PICTURES OF A WORST CASE SCENARIO OF THIS RASH. AND THIS GIRL DID NOT GET TREATED RIGHT AWAY. THIS IS NOT FUNNY STUFF.*
=============================================

En Espanol but the message is quite clear in the interview. The photos are very disturbing. 

*Darren, esto no es divertido! :? Pienso la muchacha, Anabel, pens? que ella ten?a la gripe. (comfortably numb estaba correcto. Los s?ntomas de la gripe.) La muchacha entonces no consigui? ayuda en tiempo en la cl?nica. No ten?an bastante dinero. Muy dinero.*

*Do NOT view this link if you do not want to see a horrible case of Stevens-Johnson Syndrome. But the girl survived and is courageous and looks forward to having a normal life. I only gather she wasn't taken seriously initially.

But know to take warnings seriously. I'd rather know and worry a tad -- I actually did for about 2 weeks then stopped. But knew if I saw anything I would be taken seriously immediately. And you will know, I'm pretty sure, if you see this starting. Also, one can get this reaction from cocaine ... and I think it can come on w/a herpes onset. Drugs are drugs. This link was provided in the Wikipedia article.*

http://www.inbound.ch/anabel/home.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh I've seen/heard people when they have had their throat cut open...(Ogrish.com/org) I'm immune to this, although smell would finish me off. It would seem the meds do have a down fall, that being that when you've rid your anxiety, you rid your defenses as well. Although I do come to my senses from time to time, I would be interested it seeing myself decay... why fear nothing? *looks at Carling can* "I've had too many of you!"... lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ach! The SPOILER est? no solamente para usted! Est? para cada uno que lea esto.

Paz. Salud.
Best,
So?ador 8)

*That is ... it isn't nice to carry on in a language I can barely speak or write ... or actually carry on in another language at all. The SPOILER was not intended solely for you! It could scare the Hell out of anyone. Too bad you find this amusing.* 

NB: poor Spanish provided by Babel Fish and from living in California for 16 years. I have discovered what I'm going to do in 2008. Study Spanish! A new language grows new brain cells!

I also love my name Dreamer in Spanish! I am a sonador!

And Darren, my husband would say to you ... "Vente quatro Molson's!"

Molson's in tribute to the Canadians here!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

What was you drinking last night? lol


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Darren it's better to be safer then very fukking sorry. It may not be stevens-johnson syndrome but with these many symptoms your experiencing id have gone to the doctor long ago. So id say go to the goddamn ER and get checked out. It may be nothing but the blisters, sore throat, flu like symptoms are all symptoms of the dreaded rash.

So what if you have to wait a few hours at the ER? It's better then ending up totally messed up due to a rash that could have been easily treated and the worst of it prevented.

Your being totally careless with this and you may end up regretting it. The blisters are a real danger sign along with the flu symptoms. And yes this can kill you.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dreamer* said:


> And Darren, my husband would say to you ... "Vente quatro Molson's!"
> 
> Molson's in tribute to the Canadians here!!


 Molson canadian sucks it's one of the worst beers ever. It tastes ok for about 4 or 5 beers then it get's nearly impossible to drink. Not to mention if you drink alot of it and get drunk it's hangover city the next day.

Molson canadian lite is a pretty good beer though and molson export isint bad either. Anything beats molson canadian. Although labbat blue is a tie for the worst hangover canadian beer ever but atleast it tastes good.

Moosehead is the best canadian beer. I drank many a 24 pack of that back in the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

So Molson canadian is a beer... I see.

Yeah I see my doc on Monday CN. I only hope he takes it seriously this time round.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Right i've come back with 30G Hydrocortisone with Miconazole Nitrate Cream cos the doc thinks i've got fungal growing on it (lol)... gees! he didn't care that I had a rash... just said... well it's not steven johnson syndrome ... lol. So he's all chilled out about it. Which is good.

I've got two weeks worth of Clonazepam back... although this doc (I see two docs) and the other one doesn't really want me to stay on Clonazepam long-term because it turns you into a retard... although I've told them i'm already a retard with out it. *sigh*. Fuck this... i'm not giving up! I've been forced into lock down a great deal of my life... If i can not open the lock... it's gonna come with me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

wow this Clonazepam is knocking me da fook out... lol


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

If klonopin isnt good long term, what have your doctors suggested for you to be on long term.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

They want me to stay on Lamotrigine which had limited effects of helping me with out the Clonazepam. If I can't take the Clonazepam along side the Lamotrigine... there won't be any point of taking the Lamotrigine because it's side effects aren't worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel shit hot now i'm back on Clonazepam... I've washed the dishes and walked to Tesco Express to buy green and red grapes, apples, Robinsons No added sugar Orange juice and bran flakes... I'm kinda living a type of life... which is fun  I'm normally bone idel! Lady friend knows this, she had to go on top "all" to time bless.


----------

